# Harvesting



## cfh0636 (Jul 2, 2008)

Okay so I know my plants still have a couple more weeks to go before I can harvest them they're starting to bud now. My question is when will I know when they're ready. I know I can't exactly trust the feeding schedule 100% because some strains take longer to grow than others. It would be ridiculous to say that every plant has to grow in this amount of time. So when will I know when thye're mature enough to harvest?


----------



## massproducer (Jul 2, 2008)

harvest based on the trichs/crystals colour


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 2, 2008)

cfh0636 said:
			
		

> Okay so I know my plants still have a couple more weeks to go before I can harvest them they're starting to bud now. My question is when will I know when they're ready. I know I can't exactly trust the feeding schedule 100% because some strains take longer to grow than others. It would be ridiculous to say that every plant has to grow in this amount of time. So when will I know when thye're mature enough to harvest?


 
Go to radio shack and buy a pocket scope 60x100 and look at ur trichome on the leafs and if there clear there not ready and if there cloudy it almost time and if there amber then there done and from cloudy to amber is the Best High..


----------



## Hick (Jul 2, 2008)

I'll bet if I move this over to the ""Harvesting/curing" section, he'll find his answers there too.. 



..hmmmm hope he finds the thread..


----------



## cfh0636 (Jul 3, 2008)

Haha yeah I found it. How much does one of those scopes cost?


----------



## Hick (Jul 4, 2008)

.  I hoped you would follow the trail  
the scopes are only about $10, it's finding them that seems to be difficult.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 4, 2008)

cfh0636 said:
			
		

> Okay so I know my plants still have a couple more weeks to go before I can harvest them they're starting to bud now. My question is when will I know when they're ready. I know I can't exactly trust the feeding schedule 100% because some strains take longer to grow than others. It would be ridiculous to say that every plant has to grow in this amount of time. So when will I know when thye're mature enough to harvest?


 
*



my plants still have a couple more weeks to go before I can harvest them they're starting to bud now

Click to expand...

* 
If they are only starting to bud now, you have another 8 weeks or more to wait yet.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 4, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> . I hoped you would follow the trail
> the scopes are only about $10, it's finding them that seems to be difficult.


 
Any Radio Shack has them. If they don't have them in the store ask them to order one for ya. Hope that helps.


----------



## widowmaker (Jul 4, 2008)

yea, mine costed 13 bucks


----------

